# 6/16/15 killed 'em in the cove



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

well i got skunked the 15th on my little pier. my pal even brought his yak and big rods to paddle out bait and try for the big guys; but we could not even get minnows. i mean we got a handful; and i caught a crab we split and took out deep but no action. packed it in early about 10.

i think i jinxed myself cause i was looking for fishing forecasts and i noticed the farmers almanac said it was bad and it was..lol. 

i had to go back out yesterday cause i do not like getting skunked. i even bought a gulp shrimp to try. (the roadkill cottonmouth did ok; but dead fish stink is somehow better than dead reptile)

i had no problem getting bait and did most of my catching rather early. i landed a nice small redfish with a minnow; followed by a "mingo snapper" i think? i catch these pretty guys pretty often and my pal said they were a fine if you had them in a bucket(500 bux?) wondering if this is true? 

my neighbor and his daughter came down after dark and brought the fish catching mojo with them. i spent the next coupla hours trying to keep up with the action. they landed 3 nice small cats that i kept to use for paddle out cut bait since the croakers were just stealing bait. one of them had to be kept cause he swallowed the hook, so i figured what the heck i need big bait anyhow. 

the big sail cat was also hooked deep. it took a few minutes but i managed to unhook him and since i already had enough bait and like catching more than eating fish we released him(he was every bit of 4; maybe 5 pounds) to be caught another day by someone who wants dinner maybe?

i only added 3 pics but will try to add more in the comments. 

:thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

The little snapper in the picture is a Gray Snapper also called Black and Mangrove snapper throughout the state. To be legal to posses, they have to be 12".


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mangrove snapper are 10 in not 12


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

i dont keep them; i just take pics and let them go back swimming. im trying to learn to id all the different ones i catch at home. 

now these guys ; i got no love for. rip s.i.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

sealark said:


> Mangrove snapper are 10 in not 12


 
+1
Mangrove/Gray Snapper is 10" minimum with a 5 bag limit.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

froggy said:


> i dont keep them; i just take pics and let them go back swimming. im trying to learn to id all the different ones i catch at home.
> 
> now these guys ; i got no love for. rip s.i.



Gotta give em love.....they serve a purpose! Shark Bait!:thumbsup:


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

sealark said:


> Mangrove snapper are 10 in not 12


My bad, i was thinking Federal limits


----------



## LibertyBelle1326 (Aug 29, 2014)

Are we sure that's not a Dog Snapper? Limit 10 size 12in


----------

